# UK Citizen Visa Advice



## DavidJMorris (Aug 16, 2009)

Hi, I'm new to the forum and this is my first post, and I am in desperate need of help. I have been with my girlfriend (US Citizen) for a while now, she currently has a working Visa for the UK which she got because she was a student here. We've spent time here, and now we want to move over to her home city, New York. We've been looking into it for a while and we can't seem to find a solution for me going. I only want a working visa for a year, but they seem so hard to come by. I've enquired about internships and jobs before, but I don't seem to be having much joy. I am an exhibiting artist and musician and was wondering if there was a way I could get in that way. Can anyone offer me any advice? Thank you in advance.

David


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

DavidJMorris said:


> Hi, I'm new to the forum and this is my first post, and I am in desperate need of help. I have been with my girlfriend (US Citizen) for a while now, she currently has a working Visa for the UK which she got because she was a student here. We've spent time here, and now we want to move over to her home city, New York. We've been looking into it for a while and we can't seem to find a solution for me going. I only want a working visa for a year, but they seem so hard to come by. I've enquired about internships and jobs before, but I don't seem to be having much joy. I am an exhibiting artist and musician and was wondering if there was a way I could get in that way. Can anyone offer me any advice? Thank you in advance.
> 
> David


If you only want a year here, you can carry on trying for temporary solutions. An internship with a J might be possible. Or you might be able to get something exotic for a travelling show of your work -- this is lawyer territory if you want any chance of success and is going to cost you $$.

The long-term solution if you want to live here is the dreaded "m" word. 

Never forget that US immigration laws exist to keep you out.


----------



## DavidJMorris (Aug 16, 2009)

I have something else on the horizon now, but not sure if it helps much. I'm also a musician and I have managed to secure some work with a non-profit organisation in New York. It starts pretty much when ever I can get out there so would fit in with my 12 month plan of working over there. It looks like it will be volunteer work, and maybe a bit of side stuff to earn money. Would this be able to get me a visa? I was wondering if it still qualified under the J1. I will oviously need to work as well so I can live, is all this possible?


----------



## britboi78 (Aug 29, 2009)

DavidJMorris said:


> I have something else on the horizon now, but not sure if it helps much. I'm also a musician and I have managed to secure some work with a non-profit organisation in New York. It starts pretty much when ever I can get out there so would fit in with my 12 month plan of working over there. It looks like it will be volunteer work, and maybe a bit of side stuff to earn money. Would this be able to get me a visa? I was wondering if it still qualified under the J1. I will oviously need to work as well so I can live, is all this possible?


If I recall correctly, you could apply for an H1B visa for Non Profit. I'm relatively sure I saw something about there not being the quota restriction placed on H1B's for employment with a regular business


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

britboi78 said:


> If I recall correctly, you could apply for an H1B visa for Non Profit. I'm relatively sure I saw something about there not being the quota restriction placed on H1B's for employment with a regular business


But the H1b requires degree-level employment.

AFAIK, there are still some regular H1bs available. Though the H1b for non-profits is unlimited, it is only available for a very restricted number of organizations, mostly academic.


----------

